# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  اغاني الاجداد في القديم

## أموله

اول شي : التصبيح بالياهل :


*w صباحك الصباحي والورد والتفاحي* 
*w**صباحك صباحين صباح الكحل في العين ...صباح يطرد الفقر .. صباح يطرد الدين .. صباح الناس مرة صباحك عشر وفنتين*
*w**صباح الخير قبل مايرفرف الطير والطير له جناحين والى وليدي نبا الخير*
*w**صباحك السعادة زيارة علي و أولاده وكل يومٍ مضى من عمر وليدي زيادة* 
*w**صباحك لولو البحر مسباحك .. والبين مايندلك ولا يسمع صياحك*
*w**يعمري من نام وقعد... والنوم في عيونه بعد* 



*أغاني باسماء الوليدات*
*بابا "الأسم " تعال جيب ليها خلال .. من خلال الداليا .. "الأسم " يالغالية* 


*زهرا:*
*زهرا زري امقنعة بالمشمري أبوها غايب السفر يبيع ويشتري*


*حسين :*
*هذا حسين نور العين .. يفرح لا شاف القرشين*


*احمد او احمدوه :*
*أحمدوه دقاق الشلبة ... أحمدوه ماحد يغلبه ...أحمدوه أحرس ربه ... أحمدو وايد أحبه* 


*حسن :*
*حسن حسن حسنسن راح البحر يتسنسن ..في مشيته يتفنن كلامه أحسن وأحسن* 
*علي :*
*علوي شب "جب" اللبن راح لأمه مستجن .. علوي شب "جب" الحليبة علوي ماحد يجيبه ...*
*زينب :*
*زينب تجمع الحوي .. ضاعوا تراكيها .. تمبى تراكي ذهب .. وابوها يراشيها* 



أغاني الترقيص :


*¤** ياغناتي هالولد يكبر ويعمر البلد ويعيش لأمه هالولد*
*¤ متى اشوفك ملتحي واشوف قدك واستحي واقول تغطوا جاكم "الأسم " ريال*
*¤ ارقصي ياراقصة فوبش ماناقصة ..طوله طول القدم .. زايد ماناقصة*
*¤ ارقصي يا رقاصة ابوش مقدم الغاصة يجيب لأمش لولو وإلى العدوة ارصاصة* 
*¤ هلو هلو هلوها ... من الذهب ملوها .. سبعين حبشية تخدم في بيت ابوها*
*¤ تشيل ريول وتحط ريول حسافة ماعليها حيول*
*¤ صبري عليي بس شهر يا غناتي... وأعطيش ريالٍ غني ياغناتي ... سيد ولا عنده امبني ياغناتي*



*إذا وقف الياهل :* 


*وقف وقف " الأسم " طال السقف " الأسم "*
*وقف وقف حيدة .. طال السقف بيده*


*متفرقات*

§ *ياسنور تت ماعندنا بت ماعندنا إلا " الأسم " اتصيح وتسكت* 


§ *حبيبتي وريدش .. والعبدة تغسل أيدش .. حبيبتي واني امش ... اشق شبدي واضمش*


§ *إلا مايقول لش يعيني يعمى بالفنتيني .. يطلق أم أولاده ويكفر عليه الدينِ ..*
*إلا مايقول لش مرحبى ..لا عاد في بيته ربى .. ولا فرح بيوم عيد ومالبس فوب يديد*


§ *زانة زانة زانة والباقي تعرفوه ..*


§ *سطاحة بطاحة وكلاب البدو نباحة .. هذا للبابا .. هذا للماما .. هذا لديدة ..هذا للخالة .. هذا لرنيم وقال الفار دلوني بيت رنيموه ودوني ..*

*ولتنييم الياهل ..*
*نام هلولو عن الشـ "جـ"ـليب والعوعو .. نام هوّى عن الشليب والعوى ..*


*صلوات على النبي .. ياعين عنها جنبي ..صلوات اعلى محمد والعدو اعمى مصمد ..*


*صلوات اعلى النبي والسلام على علي نور الهدى يامحمد شمس الضحى ياعلي ..شمس الضحى اظلمت وردها المولى علي*



*وبس .. سالمين وسلموا سلمواعلى يداتكم ..*
*والا عنده اي غناية على اليهال يجيبها هنيه يحطها .. هذاني استناكم والا ماييب ان شاء الله تطلع له ام الخضر و الليف ..* 




م\ن

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكووووووووووورة خيتوو ع الأغاااني الحلوووة
تحياتي
                    مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## أموله

حياكـ ,,

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يحليلش امول

----------


## بكم بكم

_مشكوره على اغاني_ 

_الله يعطيك الف عافيه_

----------


## اعشق ابي

حركاااااااات خخخخخخخخخخ والله حلوين

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

حلوييييييييييين كثير 
ذكريتينا بالذي مضى خيتي 
أيييييييييه أيــــــــــــــــام ما تنسى
ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
مودتي




أمنيات

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
حركااات ذكرتينا بأول
ايه خيه اني عندي اغنيه وحلووة
وهي
"الاسم" دللوها تبي رجل ماعطوها
الاغ ـااني مررة حلوة وبعضهم اني لسسه حاافظتنهم واقولهم لبنت بنت خالتي
يسسلموو خيه ع الاغااني
اللـه يعطيش الـف ع ـافيه
لاع ـدمناش
دمتي بوود
سسي ــياا..,

----------


## ليلاس

تسلمي أمووووول على هيييييك الطرح راااائع

أغاااني حلوة و اختيااااار أحلى

يعطيييييك العااااااافية

ما ننحرم

----------


## مضراوي

هههههههههه
حلوين بس مالحقنا عليهم 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أموله

خخخخخ 

حتى اني مالحقت

يسلموو ع المرور خيي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة... 

ياعلي يجننوااااا ..واجد منهم اعرفهم.....ضحكت من قلب لكن..... 


الله يخلي أمهاتنا...ويخلي جدتي ويحفظها معظهم اسمعها تقولهم وحتى أمي..ومنهم حفظناهم  

ووو تتناقلها الأجيال إن شاء الله........ 



يعطيك العافية أمول غناتي ع الطرح الخفيف دم حده


بقوة بقوة يهبل... 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Princess

غناتي دللوها
كلما بغت اعطوها
كل من خير ابوهاا

اموله
و طرح مسلي و مضحك
الله يسعدش

نسختهم وحفظتهم عندي  :embarrest: 
بيفيدوني وايد 

دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــه يجننوو
نصهم اني حافظتنهم 
يسلمو اموله 
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## نور اهل البيت

يسلموووو والف شكر

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*تسلمين على الطرح الجميل*

----------


## أڪڷيڷ اڷۆرد

ويلي يهولوا هـ الاغآني تحسي نفسش في العصر الحجري وأنتِ تقريهم  ،، شوكراً

----------


## جنى الورود

*حلويييين والله تسلمي عزيزتي*

----------


## حروف مخمليه

يسلمو اموله ع الاغاني لمغبره ههههههههههههههه

----------


## نور من نور

اعرف صباحش الصباح واغنيها لبنوتتي اذا سبحتها اواذا لعبت وياها مره تستانس
صباحش الصباح والورد والتفاح صباحش من صباح الله صباحش دون خلق الله
صباحش ناقة الحمرة اذا جابت اوليدين وصباحش نخلة الغرة اذا جابت اعديقين
وصباح الناس مره وصباحش عشر وثنتين وصباح ايقول يايمة عتقت اليوم عبدين
وصباح ايقول يايمة ختمت اليوم جزين ..ياعديق الغره متى نطلعش بره واتشوفش العدوه
الا قلبها يتلوى يتلوى مثل الجلوه ...
هي سرايه طويلة بس ماحفظتها كلها >>> مغبره 
وفي سرايات واجد بس العتب على الذاكره بس اذا ذكرت شي بكتبة 
ومو بس سرايات قصص غير شكل كنا نسمعها من مره عجوز الله يرحمها 
عليها سوالف وسرايات غريبه عجيبه انهار واميرات وعفاريت بس كلهم نسيتهم خخخخخ
مره واحنا اصغار في العزية جاية تسمع قلناليها جيبي لينا سالفه استحرقت فينا خخخخ
الله يرحمها برحمته خساره ماكنت اسجل واكتب الا اتقوله نسمع منا ونطلعه منا ...


الى لقاء قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

هههههه
يسلمو امولهـ غلااي ,’
بجد مرة حليوين وحافظة منهم شوي كااني ’
تحيتي غلاي ,’

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*زهره زري يا غناتي *** ابوها يبيع ويشتري يا غناتي*
*أكيد هي طويله لكن مو حافظتنها كلها*
*تشكري أختي خليتينا نذكر أغاني الول*

----------


## التعيس

*اغاني مال قبل روعه*
*اندثرت الان واصبحت نادره*
*زين دائم نجدد تراثنا*
*يعطيـــك العافيه*

----------

